# She behaves better than I would!



## doggymom (Jul 26, 2011)

I was at my parents' house. I heard my sister's cat hissing, so I went to check it out. He was hissing because his claws were stuck in Chloe's snout. HE was mad at HER because HE got his claws stuck when he smacked her (I'm sure for no reason, he's a jerk). Chloe just sat very calmly and waited for me to remove the claws from her face, and then, she licked me as if to say "thanks". That cat is so lucky Chloe has such a good temperament and wouldn't hurt a fly. I can't imagine most dogs would take the abuse without some form of defense.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Lucky cat! I definitely wouldn't be as calm as Chloe and I know my dogs wouldn't. (Well, Frankie might, but Nox definitely wouldn't!)


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

The kitty would have been history if he/she would have done it to one of my dogs.


----------



## doggymom (Jul 26, 2011)

I told my parents, and my dad said something like "oh, she can hurt him, I don't care." (My dad hates that cat and thinks Chloe is perfect). I said "but we can't pick and choose who she harms and who she doesn't, so I'm glad she has a no harming policy". That cat is pretty lucky. I don't know how he's so brave around an animal that's 10 times his size...


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Clhoe deserves a great big treat and a massage or fetch. Clhoe you rock!


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

What a wonderful dog! You must be so proud (and you must be also a wonderful dog mommy too  )


----------



## doggymom (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks  I'm VERY proud  I will have to take her to the pet store, but she went to the vet today already, so that might be too much.


----------

